

Gabor on how engineering decisions get made - mark_h
http://www.gaborcselle.com/blog/2009/01/how-engineering-decisions-get-made.html

======
mlinsey
I feel that #1 usually happens not necessarily because a developer is trying
to show off but because #2 and #3 aren't working well. If the process for
coming to design decisions is too cumbersome and slowing down development too
much, developers will simply circumvent that process entirely.

------
abstractbill
I happen to prefer 1, combined with an attitude of ruthlessly throwing away
things (e.g. the prototype) that have been proven not to work.

~~~
evilneanderthal
the basic tenet here is that #1 produces something that allows improvement and
iteration, where #2 and #3 result in decisions based on abstractions.

------
bluelu
It's certainly a difference if you decide to use Ruby on Rails, or Django. I
would take the second route then.

But when you need to get something done in one of the framworks, the first
route probably is better. The second one is very dangerous as you can spend so
much time discussing things that you end up spending hours not having done
anything productive.

